# Opaque Whites Spawn Log



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so my whites are ready to go in the spawning tank. I'll be leaving for a week but once I come back I'll pamper em for a few days and into the tank they go. They are proven bred and I have seen what they've produced and they are AMAZING!! Unrelated pair so no inbreeding worries. I'm debating on an indoor or outdoor spawn.....I think I'll do indoor to be safe. I'm moving my metallic multi fry when I get back so I'll have an open 10 gallon tank.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

oooo exciting. Cant wait to see the pair!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see them!  Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

TequilatheBetta said:


> Can't wait to see them!  Good luck!


Ditto!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Good luck!! Wish I had some extra room to take one off your hands  I'm sure theybwill produce great little babies


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd love to see pictures of your pair!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love white betta's omg!! >w< i will think about your fries now lol x33


----------



## Eziekel (Aug 15, 2011)

pictures?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are the fry?


----------

